# Tiger Woods Athlete of the year?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just noticed that Tiger Woods has been named "Athlete of the Year" by the Associated Press. 

I am rarely at a loss for words, but I have to admit this stunned me. For playing golf? Can he hit a baseball, or hit a hockey puck, or even skate for that matter? Every professional football player is a greater athlete, every pro soccer player is a greater athlete, every pro basketball player is a better athlete, every pro hockey player throughout the world is a better athlete. The worst major league ball player is a greater athlete. And so on.

He participates in an "activity" not a sport. What next, billiard players? Chess players, bowlers, Parcheesi players, mahjong players or how about poker players?

What was the AP thinking? If they had named him "Greatest Golfer on the Planet", I would have no problem, but "Athlete of the Year"? C'mon. Every jai alai player in the world is a better athlete. How does the AP define "athlete"?

At least they qualified the award by stating that he is the MALE "Athlete of the Year". Every pro basketball female player is a greater athlete. The female softball players are better athletes.

Don't take this as a rant against Tiger Woods. I would have had the same opinions if any golfer was named. 

What's next, a race car driver who has the "endurance" to drive a car at high speeds around a track? Put that driver in the ring with a ranked middleweight fighter and he will find out what "endurance" really is. 

Okay, my rant is done. Agree or object? If you object, please explain to me how golf can be considered a "sport". I just looked at about 15 dictionary definitions of "golf" and it is referred to as a game never a sport.

I just checked those same dictionaries for "sport" and by some golf is considered a sport since it is a game of skill and money is bet on it, but I don't think that definition is what the Athlete of the Year award is all about.


----------



## leehrat (May 27, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I just noticed that Tiger Woods has been named "Athlete of the Year" by the Associated Press.
> 
> I am rarely at a loss for words, but I have to admit this stunned me. For playing golf? Can he hit a baseball, or hit a hockey puck, or even skate for that matter? Every professional football player is a greater athlete, every pro soccer player is a greater athlete, every pro basketball player is a better athlete, every pro hockey player throughout the world is a better athlete. The worst major league ball player is a greater athlete. And so on.
> 
> ...


If you have ever played golf then you would know it is the hardest sport in the world to be good at. I have played all sports and yes golf is a sport. Try to go out a shoot par one day and see how you do.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My personal vote goes to Barry Bonds*. But none the less I do agree, golf is a sport and and participants are athletes same applies for auto racing. I'm not big on playing sports, just like to watch on TV, but I have to agree with Leehrat, until you play a serious golf match or race in a NASCAR event, you have no right to talk and pass judgment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As said, it is not a doubt that Woods is a great golfer and the consistently best in the world right now. It is also pretty obvious that he exercises and keeps fit.

I think it is hard to compare one athlete to another if they do not participate in the same thing. How do you say whether Bo Jackson (in his prime) or Michael Jordan (in his prime) was a better athlete? If they face off in direct competition in the same sport, then you can measure... but when they don't, how do you truly compare?

This isn'y like the Olympic decathlon, say like Bruce Jenner back in the day, where you participate in a variety of physically demanding events and if you win them all you kind of by default have to be the best athlete.

Tiger Woods would smack Michael Jordan around a golf course... but Tiger would look like he is sitting on the bench in a game of one-on-one with Jordan... and Tiger might get flattened in the NFL, but those same guys who would flatten him might not be able to carry his golf bags.

I just don't know how you pick in this kind of comparison.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I am rarely at a loss for words, but I have to admit this stunned me. For playing golf? Can he hit a baseball, or hit a hockey puck, or even skate for that matter?


Can Barry Bonds hit a golf ball 350 yards down the ball with thousands watching or sink a putt from 10-15-20ft away to win a Major Title?

It goes both ways.

Golfers are as much of athletes as baseball, football, basketball, or hockey players.

Tiger Woods being named this winner is much deserved


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Golfers are as much of athletes as baseball, football, basketball, or hockey players.


Not even close, Dawg!

A golfer must have complete silence in order to hit a ball standing perfectly still
on a 2" wooden tee. Then, predictably, one idiot fan shouts _"Go in the Hole!"_ :sure: 
Golf is such a physically undemanding game that men in their 80s can still play.

In the midst of thousands of screaming fans, a baseball player hits a ball thrown
at him at over 90 miles an hour from less than 60 feet away, then he hits the ball
over 400 feet for a home run, _runs_ more than the length of a football field, then
proceeds to get seriously pummeled in the dugout by his own teammates. :joy:

Now tell me, between golfers and basebal players, _who_ is the real athlete?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Now tell me, between golfers and basebal players, who is the real athlete?


both


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Now tell me, between golfers and basebal players, _who_ is the real athlete?


Both.

None of your points remotely make golf any less of a sport nor make any of their players less of athletes.

I played baseball through college and a little past. I know the rigors of being a baseball player.

I also play golf in my off time.

I have seen demanding aspects physically and mentally in both sports.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Nick said:


> Not even close, Dawg!
> 
> A golfer must have complete silence in order to hit a ball standing perfectly still
> on a 2" wooden tee. Then, predictably, one idiot fan shouts _"Go in the Hole!"_ :sure:
> ...


Is that 400 feet, with or without steroids?


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Nick said:


> Now tell me, between golfers and basebal players, _who_ is the real athlete?


I play neither professionally, but play both for recreation on the weekends. Waking up the day after 18 holes of golf I will normally have more sore muscles than I do the day following 9 innings of baseball or softball.

I feel like an old over the hill athlete after both.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: I can relate...

I no longer play either, but I still feel that way every morning after waking! :stickman:


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

leehrat said:


> If you have ever played golf then you would know it is the hardest sport in the world to be good at. I have played all sports and yes golf is a sport. Try to go out a shoot par one day and see how you do.


Maybe when I get too old to hit baseballs I will give it another try. The "hardest sport"? You have to be kidding. Ever play fast pitch (80 to 90 MPH) softball? Of course you haven't. I have and I've hit stationary golf balls and there is no comparison. Ever face a high minor league baseball pitcher? Of course you haven't, I have and it is a lot easier to hit a golf ball. But hitting a stationary golf ball is "hard"?

Ever play football with grown men? Of course you haven't. Ever written a ridiculous statement? Of course you have.

I hit 1200 baseballs this week. Think the best golf player in the world could keep up with me? Bring him on. I have a standing $100 wager that I will outhit anyone anytime. I have 500 baseballs in the trunk of one of my cars and am ready at anytime, weather permitting, to hit them all one after the other. Out of my hand. Try it, see how hard that is. Nobody of any age or ability level has ever accepted my challenge.

Ever put on gloves and get in the ring and box? I have and that's really hard. You haven't.

Racquetball and tennis are harder. Backgammon is harder. And by the way, I have played golf and it is a great way to network and get ahead in the corporate world. Aside from that, as far as I'm concerned, it is an activity that I found rather boring. Hard to be bored when someone is throwing a ball at you or attempting to tackle you or knocking you unconscious in a ring.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> My personal vote goes to Barry Bonds*. But none the less I do agree, golf is a sport and and participants are athletes same applies for auto racing. I'm not big on playing sports, just like to watch on TV, but I have to agree with Leehrat, until you play a serious golf match or race in a NASCAR event, you have no right to talk and pass judgment.


I have every right to express an opinion. That's one of the wonderful things about living in this country. A lot of good men died to give me that right. What branch of the service did you serve in?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HDMe said:


> As said, it is not a doubt that Woods is a great golfer and the consistently best in the world right now. It is also pretty obvious that he exercises and keeps fit.
> 
> I think it is hard to compare one athlete to another if they do not participate in the same thing. How do you say whether Bo Jackson (in his prime) or Michael Jordan (in his prime) was a better athlete? If they face off in direct competition in the same sport, then you can measure... but when they don't, how do you truly compare?
> 
> ...


I did not pick the comparison, the Associated Press did. I was just shocked by it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Can Barry Bonds hit a golf ball 350 yards down the ball with thousands watching or sink a putt from 10-15-20ft away to win a Major Title?
> 
> It goes both ways.
> 
> ...


Oh good, another joke.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Not even close, Dawg!
> 
> A golfer must have complete silence in order to hit a ball standing perfectly still
> on a 2" wooden tee. Then, predictably, one idiot fan shouts _"Go in the Hole!"_ :sure:
> ...


Thanx. Glad to see you put it in the proper perspective.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Both.
> 
> None of your points remotely make golf any less of a sport nor make any of their players less of athletes.
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, ha, ha, that was a good one!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

txtommy said:


> I play neither professionally, but play both for recreation on the weekends. Waking up the day after 18 holes of golf I will normally have more sore muscles than I do the day following 9 innings of baseball or softball.
> 
> I feel like an old over the hill athlete after both.


Ever pull a hammy playing golf? Blow out a quad? Wreck a rotater cuff? Rupture an achilles tendon? Break a leg? Break a finger? Fall down after making a throw and have tears running down your face from the pain and do it again the next inning? Ever crawl from 3rd to home with a ruptured hammy? Ever fall out of a golf cart? Does a pro golfer even have the endurance to carry his golf bag? Ever see a caddie in a real sport?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

rich584 said:


> I have every right to express an opinion. That's one of the wonderful things about living in this country. A lot of good men died to give me that right. What branch of the service did you serve in?


I didn't know you had to serve in the military to speak out against prejudging


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I have every right to express an opinion. That's one of the wonderful things about living in this country. A lot of good men died to give me that right. What branch of the service did you serve in?


Well now you've got me curious... which countries have laws that would not allow you to express an opinon about Tiger Woods?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Ever pull a hammy playing golf?


Yes in both sports



> Wreck a rotater cuff?


3 times in baseball leading to the knife thus ending my career after a stint beyond college.



> Blow out a quad? Rupture an achilles tendon? Break a leg? Break a finger?


No in either.



> Fall down after making a throw and have tears running down your face from the pain and do it again the next inning?


Slightly over-dramatic.

But yes, I have had tears streaming down my face on the course before....not from pain but from pressure


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Yes in both sports
> 
> 3 times in baseball leading to the knife thus ending my career after a stint beyond college.
> 
> ...


You might think it is overly dramatic, but it's true.

Tears over a golf game. How much did you have bet on the game?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I didn't know you had to serve in the military to speak out against prejudging


You don't, but you gain an appreciation for the Constitution when you swear to uphold it with your life if necessary. I have kept a copy of the Constitution in my bedroom for years and refer to it quite often. The first amendment to the Constitution guarantees me my right to free speech and in your post (#3) you said I did not have that right (or words to that effect).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saltrek said:


> Well now you've got me curious... which countries have laws that would not allow you to express an opinon about Tiger Woods?


I said in my first post that this was not about Tiger, but about the fact that a golfer had been named Athlete of the Year.

Read post #3 of this thread and that should put the answer you rererred to in the proper context.

If Derek were the best golfer in the world and Tiger the best ball player in the world and Derek was picked as the Athlete of the Year, I would still question that choice. Has nothing to do with the person, just the concept of a golfer being named Athlete of the Year.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Yes in both sports
> 
> 3 times in baseball leading to the knife thus ending my career after a stint beyond college.
> 
> ...


How do you pull a hammy golfing? This is not a sarcastic question, I find this interesting. I have pulled a hammy reaching for the last ball in a bucket of balls sitting on the ground. Now when I hit balls, I stack two buckets below the bucket I am using. Wasn't a bad pull, nothing popped, but I was aware of the hammy and when you know its there, that's when you really pop it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Yes in both sports
> 
> 3 times in baseball leading to the knife thus ending my career after a stint beyond college.
> 
> ...


Were you operated on all three times for the RC? I gather you were a pitcher, and you must have been a good one if you kept trying after operations. Mine really started acting up towards the end of my playing days. I could still make the throws from SS or 3rd without pain, but if I was playing LF (my favorite position) and I made a long, hard throw the pain would literally knock me to my knees. You know what that pain is like. For awhile, I could make one throw an inning, but the last two years it was one throw a game. Then I ruptured my left Achilles tendon playing racquetball (that really hurt) and then broke my left leg jumping over a fence in left field. Crushed my left shoulder while my leg was breaking. Never felt a bit of pain. Odd, no?

Anyhow, that was it. I just hit baseballs out of my hand now. At least once a week lately (during soft ball season, I think) I have been asked to play or DH for a team. Can't bear the thought of the pain.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

> Were you operated on all three times for the RC? I gather you were a pitcher, and you must have been a good one if you kept trying after operations.


I went under the knife only once. I meant that I had dealt with Cuff issues 3 times in my playing career including several months of rehab twice without being cut open. The last time I went under the knife, I got released and thus decided to pursue another career. I just couldn't go through it again.



> How do you pull a hammy golfing?


Was hitting a bunker shot with one foot in and the other out...needed to swing as hard as I could....swung and put tremendous stress on my right hamstring...baam...hurt like hell.



> You might think it is overly dramatic, but it's true.


What is true? Fall down after making a throw and have tears running down your face? Dude, what are you talking about? Players fall down making throws all the time....I have never seen anyone with tears in their eyes after plays like that. The player would probably be laughed off the team he plays for if he did that.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Ever pull a hammy playing golf? Blow out a quad? Wreck a rotater cuff? Rupture an achilles tendon? Break a leg? Break a finger? Fall down after making a throw and have tears running down your face from the pain and do it again the next inning? Ever crawl from 3rd to home with a ruptured hammy? Ever fall out of a golf cart? Does a pro golfer even have the endurance to carry his golf bag? Ever see a caddie in a real sport?


I can relate to a lot of this. Pulled a hammy, tore a rotator cuff, tore a rib muscle and broke a rib on the same play, had a tooth knocked out while playing hockey in five-degree temperatures outside, and ended up breaking a total of 13 bones, and tearing ligaments in both ankles. It's one thing to throw the ball from the outfield grass behind third and then suddenly not be able to reach first from the inside of the bag because every time you throw it feels like a knife is cutting into your muscles.

Golfing can be enduring. Auto racing can be enduring. But so was putting up a large play set for my kids. So was unloading a houseload of furniture and then driving it halfway across the country without sleep.

I don't consider golf a "true" sport in the way I do the others. I certainly don't consider auto racing an "athletic" endeavor. As I had said to somebody before, I've never had a physical therapist or doctor tell me to get in shape by driving down the highway at high speeds. "First start out by driving out of driveway. Then when you feel a little better, drive around the block. After a few weeks, we'll increase the reps. I want you to drive to the mall and back. Then we'll get you on highway driving when we feel you're ready." I ended up tearing my rotator cuff in a head-on collision. Is that considered a "sports injury"?

Try playing a two-hour hockey game if you want athleticism. It's the only sport where your feet do not touch the ground. Imagine trying to go out for a one-to-two-minute sprint every few minutes with an extra 20 pounds of pads on you, trying to hit a small rubber puck, and avoiding getting slashed, checked into the boards, or knocked to the ice.

Try hitting a 95-mph fastball with movement on it. I can't imagine somebody doing that after a six-pack of beer. Yet golfers do it all the time.

Sorry, guys. I just can't buy Tiger as athlete of the year.

As far as the tears from a throw, I can imagine that. When I tore my rotator cuff, it was so bad that I couldn't even move my fingers on a keyboard without extreme pain shooting from my neck to my hand.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

purtman said:


> I've never had a physical therapist or doctor tell me to get in shape by driving down the highway at high speeds. "First start out by driving out of driveway. Then when you feel a little better, drive around the block. After a few weeks, we'll increase the reps. I want you to drive to the mall and back. Then we'll get you on highway driving when we feel you're ready."


!rolling :lol: :rolling: :hurah:


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> Try hitting a 95-mph fastball with movement on it. I can't imagine somebody doing that after a six-pack of beer. Yet golfers do it all the time.


We have players that do it all the time both throwing and hitting.

Signed,
David Wells


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> I went under the knife only once. I meant that I had dealt with Cuff issues 3 times in my playing career including several months of rehab twice without being cut open. The last time I went under the knife, I got released and thus decided to pursue another career. I just couldn't go through it again.
> 
> Was hitting a bunker shot with one foot in and the other out...needed to swing as hard as I could....swung and put tremendous stress on my right hamstring...baam...hurt like hell.
> 
> What is true? Fall down after making a throw and have tears running down your face? Dude, what are you talking about? Players fall down making throws all the time....I have never seen anyone with tears in their eyes after plays like that. The player would probably be laughed off the team he plays for if he did that.


OK, you are beginning to try my patience. I told the truth about the pain in my shoulder hurting so much it brought tears to my eyes. What were you a pitcher? Every read Ted Williams's opinions of pitchers? He didn't think they were ballplayers and you certainly never played the outfield. Think back to how much pain you felt pitching 60' and then try to imagine throwing a strike to the catcher from deep left field. Nobody ever laughed me off a ball field. They knew how much pain I was in. And I played every inning of every game I played in (if I could walk) since I was 10 years old. And never hit less than .500 in a season in any of the many leagues I played in. When I was 40 I played at least a game every night (weather permitting) and parts of others and double headers every Saturday and Sunday. And worked at least a 40 hour week.

What I said was the pain drove me to my knees. Do you need a translator?

How many 6'4" 220 pound players who refuse to tolerate fools have you seen get laughed off a ball field. I played with a lot of professional players who did not make the Majors and believe me, nobody laughed at me. And I had a chance to play professionally. When I was asked I had already signed all the papers to join the Navy.

Think of that day when you pulled the hammy in the bunker. If you had been at third could you have crawled to home and scored? Did you wrap it in elastic bandages and go out the next day and play another round of golf? I used to wrap my leg up and play 1st. As long as I could walk, I played.

When I played SS, I usually had my personal first baseman. Needed a guy with the cojones to catch the throw. He broke his ankle in the first inning of a game once and played the whole game after wrapping it up. He was a Marine. And he had tears running down his face from the pain by the end of the game. Strangely, nobody laughed him off the field either.

Ever throw someone out from deep in the outfield? Never mind, I won't believe you anyhow. All I did was tell the truth and you threw it back in my face. Easy to do sitting in front of a computer, isn't it. Do me a favor and don't answer this post. I'm not going to believe anything you write anyhow. Infer from that statement what you will.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

purtman said:


> I can relate to a lot of this. Pulled a hammy, tore a rotator cuff, tore a rib muscle and broke a rib on the same play, had a tooth knocked out while playing hockey in five-degree temperatures outside, and ended up breaking a total of 13 bones, and tearing ligaments in both ankles. It's one thing to throw the ball from the outfield grass behind third and then suddenly not be able to reach first from the inside of the bag because every time you throw it feels like a knife is cutting into your muscles.
> 
> Golfing can be enduring. Auto racing can be enduring. But so was putting up a large play set for my kids. So was unloading a houseload of furniture and then driving it halfway across the country without sleep.
> 
> ...


Thanx, that puts golf in the proper perspective. My father used to hustle drunk golfers, just as I used to hustle drunk pool players.

Never played hockey. Was sitting in a bar with the best ball player I ever played with waiting to go to a poker game and a hockey game was on the TV. I said to him that I couldn't imagine being able to skate well enough to play the game, never mind carrying the weight of the pads and playing on those awful hockey skates. He turned to me and said it is really a difficult SPORT and he only made it to whatever passes for the minor leagues in Hockey. But he played professionally. Impressed me so much. I tried to beat him at every sport I could think of and finally got him in an Olympic sized pool and beat him. Beat him at sprints and distance. God, that made me feel good. Only thing that kept him from playing pro baseball was the coke bottle glasses that he had to wear. And he played Baseball, Hockey, Football and Lacrosse in college. Great athlete.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> We have players that do it all the time both throwing and hitting.
> 
> Signed,
> David Wells


Now you've stooped to taking David Wells' name in vain. That's just vile. Mainly because of you I am now going to ask a Moderator to close this thread. Thought it might spark some interesting arguments but your comments border on the ridiculous. I never met a person in my life that could play baseball well and safely after comsuming two or three beers never mind a six pack. Or play Hockey or Football or any other of the real sports. Bet you can drive a car after consuming vast amounts of alcohol. And talk on the phone while driving drunk. Vile, just vile.

Doug, Tom, Earl please close this thread.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Thanx, that puts golf in the proper perspective. My father used to hustle drunk golfers, just as I used to hustle drunk pool players.
> 
> Never played hockey. Was sitting in a bar with the best ball player I ever played with waiting to go to a poker game and a hockey game was on the TV. I said to him that I couldn't imagine being able to skate well enough to play the game, never mind carrying the weight of the pads and playing on those awful hockey skates. He turned to me and said it is really a difficult SPORT and he only made it to whatever passes for the minor leagues in Hockey. But he played professionally. Impressed me so much. I tried to beat him at every sport I could think of and finally got him in an Olympic sized pool and beat him. Beat him at sprints and distance. God, that made me feel good. Only thing that kept him from playing pro baseball was the coke bottle glasses that he had to wear. And he played Baseball, Hockey, Football and Lacrosse in college. Great athlete.


Lacrosse players are usually pretty good in hockey. Just imagine as you try to cut the corner to try to get a shot on goal and somebody takes a shot at your skates. The guys in the NHL who fall down and get right up at full speed are amazing!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> OK, you are beginning to try my patience. I told the truth about the pain in my shoulder hurting so much it brought tears to my eyes. What were you a pitcher?


I believe you about your pain & suffering. I just don't think it has anything to do with current players in baseball thus using it as some sort of comparison to golf is apples to oranges.



> How many 6'4" 220 pound players who refuse to tolerate fools have you seen get laughed off a ball field. I played with a lot of professional players who did not make the Majors and believe me, nobody laughed at me. And I had a chance to play professionally. When I was asked I had already signed all the papers to join the Navy.


None because nobody ever was crying including injuries such as tearing hamstrings, torn RC's, broken legs, & even a torn ACL/MCL.



> Think of that day when you pulled the hammy in the bunker. If you had been at third could you have crawled to home and scored? Did you wrap it in elastic bandages and go out the next day and play another round of golf? I used to wrap my leg up and play 1st. As long as I could walk, I played.


If I was pitching, would I have still gone out? I don't know, if it was late in the game and we had some good Middle Relief men, I probably would have turned it over to them. If not, I could have stomached another inning.

If I was playing in a tournament such as the Masters or US Open, I would have sucked it up and played another round if need be.



> Ever throw someone out from deep in the outfield?


Yes.



> All I did was tell the truth and you threw it back in my face. Easy to do sitting in front of a computer, isn't it.


I am not sure where I threw anything back in your face.

You completely over-exaggerated a situation in baseball and made it seem like a daily occurance in the sport when it rarely happens.

Having played at several leagues, I just wanted to make sure people were't under the assumption that everybody is somehow crying in pain every game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

purtman said:


> Lacrosse players are usually pretty good in hockey. Just imagine as you try to cut the corner to try to get a shot on goal and somebody takes a shot at your skates. The guys in the NHL who fall down and get right up at full speed are amazing!


I didn't realize how demanding Lacrosse was until I watched a tournament at Rutgers. Wow. Too much running for me.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

rich584, lacrosse looks like a great sport to play. It's like hockey but while running. I just hated the running part. When I was playing hockey regularly, I was a fairly solid 242 to 245 (I'm 6-3 1/2). It was nice. I asked one of the guys where I could buy some shoulder pads. He looked at me with a little bit of shock on his face and said, "you're not wearing shoulder pads?". What ended up happening was I then broke my ankle in three places and tore three ligaments while running back to my car *after *a softball game. I was two feet from a curb and they shut the lights off about 20 minutes before they were supposed to. I got back to playing hockey a few months later. I then started to lift again, only to get in a head-on crash with a 1978 Olds Cutlass. The results? Large cyst on my shoulder (which frayed the tendons), torn rotator cuff, calcium deposits (which helped to tear the muscle even more), six compressed disks, and one slipped disk. Lots of fun. Needless to say, I'm not in that shape any more. However, I can't wait to get back out and play some hockey this year.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Come to think of it, I don't recall ever hearing of a golfer pulling a hammy,
breaking an ankle or getting clotheslined by another golfer. Calling golfers
"athletes" is like calling poker a sport.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

purtman said:


> I can relate to a lot of this. Pulled a hammy, tore a rotator cuff, tore a rib muscle and broke a rib on the same play, had a tooth knocked out while playing hockey in five-degree temperatures outside, and ended up breaking a total of 13 bones, and tearing ligaments in both ankles. It's one thing to throw the ball from the outfield grass behind third and then suddenly not be able to reach first from the inside of the bag because every time you throw it feels like a knife is cutting into your muscles.
> 
> Golfing can be enduring. Auto racing can be enduring. But so was putting up a large play set for my kids. So was unloading a houseload of furniture and then driving it halfway across the country without sleep.
> 
> ...


+1 And I agree 100% :righton: I can't see golf or racing as being a "true" sport myself. But then ESPN thinks poker is a sport :raspberry


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Dolly, actually ESPN stands for Entertainment Sports Programming Network. That gives them leeway with things like poker.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> I believe you about your pain & suffering. I just don't think it has anything to do with current players in baseball thus using it as some sort of comparison to golf is apples to oranges.
> 
> None because nobody ever was crying including injuries such as tearing hamstrings, torn RC's, broken legs, & even a torn ACL/MCL.
> 
> ...


You twist words to suit yourself. Vile, just a vile person. You are the first person I have said this about. I don't believe anything you have written, you are just an argumentive person with little knowledge of sports. If you had torn an RC, you couldn't have finished pitching a game. That was just a stupid statement.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I don't believe anything you have written, you are just an argumentive person with little knowledge of sports.














> If you had torn an RC, you couldn't have finished pitching a game. That was just a stupid statement.


:lol:

People have continued pitching for games with torn RC's depending on the exact tear and where the tear actually has occured. It took me about 2 games and about a loss of 15mph before I actually had figured out what was wrong.


----------

